# Uber may stop letting drivers see destinations and name prices in California



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Uber may stop letting drivers see destinations and name prices


Uber gave drivers more control over rides last year to prove they were truly independent...




www.sfchronicle.com





A year ago, Uber let its California drivers see ride destinations before picking up passengers and let them set pricing in an effort to prove that the drivers were truly independent contractors. It was part of the company's strategy to block drivers from being reclassified as employees under AB5, California's gig-work law.

Now, Uber is acknowledging that the move has hurt business and is considering axing its visible destinations and price-naming policies, The Chronicle has learned. The see-saw may disappoint drivers who appreciated that extra control over their work.

Too many drivers cherry-pick lucrative rides and decline other requests, making the service unreliable, the San Francisco company said on Monday. Uber no longer has to worry about proving that drivers are independent contractors, because Prop 22 - the November ballot measure that Uber and fellow gig companies spent $220 million to pass - enshrines their non-employee status.

"Uber is re-evaluating past changes we made in California so we can make Uber more reliable," the company told The Chroncle.
In January 2020, days after AB5 took effect, Uber made the changes, saying they were "due to new state laws" and warning riders that they might have a harder time finding a ride. AB5 makes it harder for companies to claim that workers are not employees. It relies on a test that says workers are employees unless they work free from a company's control, do work not central to a company's core business, and have their own independent enterprises in that line of work.

Uber's goal was to show that drivers had more freedom and flexibility and thus fit those requirements. Drivers could set their own price as a multiple of an Uber base price, could see where riders were going, and could reject ride requests without penalties. Riders no longer saw pricing before a ride.

Uber argued in court last summer that drivers' ability to see destinations and set prices meant they were truly independent. California and three city attorneys are suing Uber and rival Lyft over driver classificaion under AB5, in a case that continues, but now will only look at conduct before Prop 22 took effect.

But on the streets, the move backfired. A third of California drivers declined more than 80% of their ride requests, making the service unreliable, Uber said this week. About a fifth of potential passengers in California now end up not finding a ride, a sevenfold increase from previously. The pandemic further constrained the number of drivers, who must now grapple with the risk of the virus.

The changes disproportionately hurt airports, Uber said. Airport rides have long been a profitable backbone of the service, and that's where the company hopes to see increased demand as more Americans start to travel as they become vaccinated.

Weekly ride completion rate for San Francisco and Los Angeles airports is less than 60%, by far the lowest for major airports in the country, Uber said.

Harry Campbell, a Los Angeles Uber and Lyft driver who runs The RideShare Guy blog and podcast, said that drivers who work full time liked having the additional controls so they could reap the maximum profit.

"To make it work as a full-time driver, you have to be very strategic," he said. "Many drivers (previously) were shocked to find out that they didn't know where a passenger was going until they accepted the ride. When Uber added the destination feature, it was a game changer for a lot of drivers."

But as a passenger, Campbell said he's noticed that the service is worse.

Uber provided tweets from irate riders who said they hated having to haggle over prices, were waiting longer for rides, and sometimes were hijacked into higher rates at the last minute when they had no wiggle room because of a flight to catch, for instance.

"It's been a pattern, a bit of a tease for Uber to give drivers features they want and then take them away," he said. "This type of feature was something drivers always wanted. I think drivers will be pretty pissed off" to lose it.
Overall, Campbell thinks the flip-flip could alienate drivers, even as Uber is now dangling incentives to draw more people back to work.

"It's been a pattern, a bit of a tease for Uber to give drivers features they want and then take them away," he said. "This type of feature was something drivers always wanted. I think drivers will be pretty pissed off" to lose it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Uber may stop letting drivers see destinations and name prices
> 
> 
> Uber gave drivers more control over rides last year to prove they were truly independent...
> ...


Well, this is obvious. Of course Uber is now going to walk back the revealing of trip destination and pay info now that they've purchased their prop 22 victory.

It's when, not if.

As expected, Uber floats the idea in the media so it doesn't come as a total shock to drivers, then they will fire up the ol' bullshit generator and have it crank out some nonsense about how concealing trip data from drivers benefits us. They will then slip it into messages in the app and email us about how great and exciting new "adjustments" are coming, and have us sign the new agreement in order to log on.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

They did it to themselves by slashing driver compensation and setting ludicrously low minimum fares.

Make short rides profitable and they will be completed.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

"About a fifth of potential passengers in California now end up not finding a ride"

Uber is already spinning it, because of the 1/5 passengers that end up not finding a ride. Those are the garbage pickups that you have to drive too far to get to that end up paying peanuts. Uber is blaming the smart drivers on not accepting every garbage ping that isn't worth their time.

I'm shocked it's only 1/5 to be honest.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Translated;
_Drivers are choosing to avoid the high-crime ghettos. _


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Told ya.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

observer said:


> Told ya.


I wonder how many Uber drivers voted for Prop 22, believing that the goodies were going to be maintained afterwards.

There are a fair few on here. Looking at you, @SHalester!

_"Uber is re-evaluating past changes we made in California so we can make Uber more reliable," the company told The Chroncle._

More reliable.... for whom? For pax and for Uber shareholders, naturally. Whereas the rhetoric spewing from Uber et al surrounding keeping employees as contractors was to make Uber earnings more reliable.... for drivers.

I have no issue with low-paying pax not getting picked up. No issue with that, at all. I reach my earnings goals much more easily by declining the lowballs. But if Uber now says that the only way it can reach _its_ earnings and rides goals is by concealing major details of each job (like...uh... how much the pay will be), and it is now restoring the concealment then that's a clear sign that it wants to treat us as employees.

I can definitely see why average Joe voter voted for Prop 22 - to save himself money. I was also going to say that I can't believe why Uber drivers voted for it but, judging by the many of the posts and threads on here, yeah.... I can see why.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Dara and his henchmen appear to be in a big hurry to use the Covid driver shortage to their advantage before it's too late and large numbers of drivers return. That would explain Uber's haste in trying to take away two of the changes at the same time.

The article is a disgrace. It's a biased, factually challenged, anti-driver hit piece that could have been written at Uber HQ.

And for good measure they had to include Harry Campbell, aka Mr.Wishy Washy (choose his words ever so carefully so as not to offend his benefactors at Uber HQ).

According to that trashy article, it's driver greed and sleazy tactics that's responsible for the alleged long wait times, high fares, no-show rides, and cancellations.

Every time it seems Uber can't go any lower they outdo themselves.

Not only has Uber thrown the drivers under the bus, they've repeatedly run over them by driving the bus back and forth over the drivers' bodies.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Dara and his henchmen appear to be in a big hurry to use the Covid driver shortage to their advantage before it's too late and large numbers of drivers return. That would explain Uber's haste in trying to take away two of the changes at the same time.
> 
> The article is a disgrace. It's a biased, factually challenged, anti-driver hit piece that could have been written at Uber HQ.
> 
> ...


Agreed - price control by drivers and visibility of each job offered were a move in the right direction to an efficient, transparent market. If some guy at the airport can't get a driver to take him home for 10 bucks then tough luck. He has a choice of making his offer more attractive until the price he offers matches the price for which a driver will do it, walking home or finding another method. He shouldn't get a cheap ride because the true nature of the ride was hidden from the driver until the he was installed in the car.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> "About a fifth of potential passengers in California now end up not finding a ride"
> 
> Uber is already spinning it, because of the 1/5 passengers that end up not finding a ride. Those are the garbage pickups that you have to drive too far to get to that end up paying peanuts. Uber is blaming the smart drivers on not accepting every garbage ping that isn't worth their time.
> 
> I'm shocked it's only 1/5 to be honest.


Remember, those are Uber's numbers, and shocking as it may seem, Uber ain't exactly George Washington when it comes to telling the truth.

Pretty much every pax can get a ride so long as they're willing to pay the market rate as set by the driver multipliers.

The cheapskates who insist on paying 1970s base rates can wait and wait.

When drivers are armed with destination info, the percentage of ants plummet. Cheapskate pax are learning that the hard way.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Agreed - price control by drivers and visibility of each job offered were a move in the right direction to an efficient, transparent market. If some guy at the airport can't get a driver to take him home for 10 bucks then tough luck. He has a choice of making his offer more attractive until the price he offers matches the price for which a driver will do it, walking home or finding another method. He shouldn't get a cheap ride because the true nature of the ride was hidden from the diver until the he was installed in the car.


Pax can make counter offers? I didn't know that. I thought it was as simple as drivers setting their multipliers and pax accepting or refusing to pay that rate.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Pax can make counter offers? I didn't know that. I thought it was as simple as drivers setting their multipliers and pax accepting or refusing to pay that rate.


I didn't write my thoughts clearly. What I meant was that the pax can increase his offer by matching the driver's offer, i.e. by pressing the Accept Offer button in the pax app.

As far as I know, pax can't counter offer. That would be a good idea, though. If Uber wants to pay me $20 for a ride and I want $50, there would certainly be some instances in which I would consider a counter offer of $45 or $40.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> Dara and his henchmen appear to be in a big hurry to use the Covid driver shortage to their advantage before it's too late and large numbers of drivers return. That would explain Uber's haste in trying to take away two of the changes at the same time.
> 
> The article is a disgrace. It's a biased, factually challenged, anti-driver hit piece that could have been written at Uber HQ.
> 
> ...


I thought they'd wait at least a year before taking them back.

But, why would they?

THEY write the rules now.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> A third of California drivers declined more than 80% of their ride requests, making the service unreliable, Uber said this week. About a fifth of potential passengers in California now end up not finding a ride, a sevenfold increase from previously.


As it should be. Actually, if there was more transparency to newer drivers, the numbers would be much higher.



The Gift of Fish said:


> If some guy at the airport can't get a driver to take him home for 10 bucks then tough luck. He has a choice of making his offer more attractive until the price he offers matches the price for which a driver will do it,


Exactly. This is the other end of economic balancing. For all those people who counter driver pay gripes with "let supply and demand dictate your pay" I say let supply and demand dictate how much you pay as a pax.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Raise base fairs , limit the miles to pickup riders, limit the drivers per market, and most importantly do away with the biased rating system against the drivers. U will definitely see a better service from drivers


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Raise base fairs , limit the miles to pickup riders, limit the drivers per market, and most importantly do away with the biased rating system against the drivers. U will definitely see a better service from drivers


Do you really think this will happen?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Raise base fairs , limit the miles to pickup riders, limit the drivers per market, and most importantly do away with the biased rating system against the drivers. U will definitely see a better service from drivers


The issue for Uber isn't quality of service from drivers. Uber's issue is getting drivers to take the crap (lowball pay) jobs.

The solution to drivers not accepting the lowball offer jobs would be of course to raise driver pay. That is not going to happen, though, given that Dara is still far, far from achieving profitability. So his approach is to alter the playing field and gain advantage over drivers by concealing the pay of all jobs, including both the well-paid ones and the lowballs.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I remember when I couldn't see destinations or pricing when I used to do ubereats a few years back. I barely made $15 an hour in NYC. Cali drivers outta find a new line of work asap


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

But will they still get a point for every trip they take???


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

observer said:


> Do you really think this will happen?


Limit pickups to 5 miles... $5 base. Yes I do


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There are a fair few on here. Looking at you, @SHalester!


guilty. But, for tone, balance and accuracy full info pings was due to AB5. At the time Prop 22 wasn't even in sig mode yet.

As to Prop 22 goodies: haven't enjoyed any of them yet. And most won't apply to me, anyway.

And if they do end up taking away the full info pings, I'm done with Uber. I'll switch full time to my other gig which has full info AND ability to pick scheduled rides in advance....and much better pax.

And if, as the article whine about, set your surge goes away; no big deal in my book. Buh bye.



observer said:


> Told ya.


you did, but it hasn't happened yet and so far no other confirms of this article, which seemed to spend more time on the 'set your own surge'; which is fine if that goes.

full info ping, from AB5, that goes Uber is retired as one of my 2 RS gigs. No way going backwards.

But, yes, you said so and so far I'm still right......for now..... :thumbup: &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

So I guess I won't be setting my rates or seeing the trip information here in the Midwest any time soon then. Shameful!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> Uber may stop letting drivers see destinations and name prices
> 
> 
> Uber gave drivers more control over rides last year to prove they were truly independent...
> ...


*I knew Uber would screw the drivers once the Proposition 22 passed. Had they not have offered these features, there is NO way Proposition 22 would have passed. In that case, the drivers would have been better off being employees.

Uber is so shady, I was not surprised to see this dick move on their part. So, let this lesson be given to all the drivers that voted yes on Prop 22. You CANNOT ever trust a technology company. They don't give a damn about the drivers and the pax are the only thing that matters. :errwhat: :errwhat: :errwhat:

When something is too good to be true, it usually is. Which begs the question why Lyft didn't do the same moves. I guess their low end customers would NEVER pay surge multiplier, that maybe why they never dangled this carrot to the drivers.*



Beninmankato said:


> So I guess I won't be setting my rates or seeing the trip information here in the Midwest any time soon then. Shameful!


To quote the famous John Rambo, "...you are EXPENDABLE".


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Drivers should make it crystal clear that any attempts by Uber to offer "substitutes" for the California changes will be rebuffed.

Assuming Uber doesn't cancel their plans to attack the California changes, they will in all likelihood offer "substitutes" to placate the drivers. 

Possible substitutes may include an "enhanced Uber Pro", a couple more DFs, a small pay increase, etc.

Don't fall for any of them.

ANY watering down of destination info, driver multipliers, etc is a major LOSS for the drivers, period.

Even if Uber cancels their plans to attack the changes, the very fact that they threatened to do it should once and for all show to drivers everywhere that nothing "given" to the drivers by Uber is safe from being taken away.

It also shows that these "gig" companies will never do right by their drivers unless they're forced to.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I wonder how many Uber drivers voted for Prop 22, believing that the goodies were going to be maintained afterwards.
> 
> There are a fair few on here. Looking at you, @SHalester!
> 
> ...


Voted for prop. 22 because I did not want to be an employee of the despicable gig app companies.

Lesser of two evils.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Voted for prop. 22 because I did not want to be an employee of the despicable gig app companies.
> 
> Lesser of two evils.


Now, you'll probably lose the surge multiplier and destination info. That's a bad deal.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

This is such horse dung and we all know it. Riders are having trouble getting cars all across the country, not just California. Sure, the minimum fares not getting picked up is an issue, but the solution is to increase the minimum fare, not trick drivers into taking money losers. Taking someone to the liquor store and back for $3.91 in 2021 is just not financially viable. That is not a ride that should even exist.

Of course the real motivation behind this is to preserve what they have in the other 49. You can't have this one outlier that gets all the perks before the others start asking why not us. Before you know it, they cannot keep taking upwards of 50% per ride and their whole shitty business model collapses. They are desperately hoping that the economy takes off and they can return to business as usual. I think that horse is out of the barn at this point, but we shall see. I just wish that these companies would run out of money already and fold so new, better options would take their place.

And for all of us here on up.net that predicted this, let's not pat ourselves on the back too hard. This was as easy to call as the sun coming up in the east tomorrow. This is Uber. This is just what they do. Always have, always will.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> guilty. But, for tone, balance and accuracy full info pings was due to AB5. At the time Prop 22 wasn't even in sig mode yet.
> 
> As to Prop 22 goodies: haven't enjoyed any of them yet. And most won't apply to me, anyway.
> 
> ...


More drivers have to do as you will do and quit ubering.

That is the only way to change Uber but it will only be temporary because as soon as Uber can, they will take it away.

Again.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> More drivers have to do as you will do and quit ubering.


and we both know that won't happen. Always ants to replace disgruntled ones. And outrage on this forum does not translate to anything Uber gives a hoot about. Every single driver here could go offline and the dispatch system wouldn't even burp....... &#129335;‍♂


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Uber's Decision Making Process:

Problem: Passengers are having a hard time getting rides.

Reason: Drivers are picking rides that will make them not lose money, usually this means picking rides that aren't short distance.

Solution: REMOVE DRIVER'S ABILITY TO MAKE INFORMED DECISIONS SO THEY'LL BE FORCED TO PICK ALL RIDES.

Effect: Driver Earnings Hurt, Riders Get More Rides, UBER PROFITS ANYWAY.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Uber may stop letting drivers see destinations and name prices
> 
> 
> Uber gave drivers more control over rides last year to prove they were truly independent...
> ...


Wow! What happens in California now could be an important blueprint for what happens to the rest of the country. Thanks for posting, and I will carefully follow the events.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

....so we strike?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> ....so we strike?


Yep. Next Weds at noon, everyone turn your app off for three hours. It'll bring 'em to their knees.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> ....so we strike?


Yes...strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

I meant it facetiously but I'm serious. Be like @SHalester and just call it quits. I stopped RS prior to Covid due to pay and wear and tear reasons, but Cali drivers had it made. Now they want to take even more money off of their plates.

If its not the Citrus Bowl, EDC, or any other major event, then I will be delivering cheeseburgers that require less mileage and no "ox" cords.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> Be like @SHalester and just call it quits.


wut? I call foul. I haven't called quit......yet..... Just waiting on 2nd mind control, tracking, DNA modification shot. Two weeks from 4/20 I'm back out there.

but, yeah, if one is angry full time with RS, quit that shit and move on to Plan B.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> wut? I call foul. I haven't called quit......yet..... Just waiting on 2nd mind control, tracking, DNA modification shot. Two weeks from 4/20 I'm back out there.
> 
> but, yeah, if one is angry full time with RS, quit that shit and move on to Plan B.


My mistake, didnt mean to put words into your mouth. But yeah, if UE made the same move, I would go ahead and call it quits. DD has been consistently better anyway.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> wut? I call foul. I haven't called quit......yet..... Just waiting on 2nd mind control, tracking, DNA modification shot. Two weeks from 4/20 I'm back out there.
> 
> but, yeah, if one is angry full time with RS, quit that shit and move on to Plan B.


So you're saying stop driving and then stop coming on here to complain about it. Interesting.

But where would be the fun in that?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> A third of California drivers declined more than 80% of their ride requests, making the service unreliable, Uber said this week.


That's because 80% of the trips are simply unprofitable. Last time I checked, ridesharing is NOT supposed to the same a court-ordered community service.

I do voiceover as my current gig. If a client wants me to produce a 10 audiobook and pay me $50 to do it, I'm to tell him: "Thank you for your most generous offer. However, I will have to give it very long and careful consideration, and I'll be sure to get back to you sometime in my next life...assuming I don't come back as donkey or cockroach of course.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I’ve taken a bunch of rides since they made the destination visible and only one holiday weekend I had higher rates, to be expected. The rest of my trips were predictable for pickup times. Whoever this 1/5 is most likely garbage rides anyway. Before we had destinations my ar was always ~70%. You can tell the garbage rides if you get good at it without seeing the destination. Only once in a while I’d get a ride I didn’t like, sometimes I’d drive it but other times I’d just tell them get out, I’m not going there. Don’t really care because I’d get another ride within a few minutes. Only had one guy and he want to go a little over 40 minutes away from a concert without surge. Left him at the curb, he wasn’t happy but I got a few surge rides that would of been double what he was going to pay


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So you're saying stop driving and then stop coming on here to complain about it. Interesting.
> 
> But where would be the fun in that?


That's what I did, er, am doing. Still coming here to share the misery tho. Fun!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So you're saying stop driving and then stop coming on here to complain about it


are you reading entire posts, or do you skim?

Certainly I'd discontinue driving for UBER if they alter the full info ping to remove destination (spelled out vs just map) and switch to my 'other' RS gig full time vs doing Uber in the morning shift and my other RS in the PM. Pretty sure I included that EACH time, right?

As noted, one does not need to be an Uber driver to be here. Quite a few haven't driven RS in years; and quite a few have NEVER driven RS and are here because they heard it's a cool place to chat. <sigh>

Complain? Rarely and certainly not as much as many many here do 100% of the time. Right? <sigh again>


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> are you reading entire posts, or do you skim?


Depends on the quality of the post.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

This is the beginning of Uber's solution to fixing the imbalance of drivers. How is more than doubling the number of unprofitable rides for drivers going to improve the number of available drivers?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...and no change to the full info ping.....yet.

and no email to me either. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

I don't know why anyone is surprised to read this, this is the never ending story of both Uber and Lyft.

When will Biden make prop22 null is the question.

And by the way, prop22 was inevitable, they used the riders to vote, had it been driver votes only, it would have never happened, riders don't care about you, they care about how much they'll pay.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

S


The Entomologist said:


> I don't know why anyone is surprised to read this, this is the never ending story of both Uber and Lyft.
> 
> When will Biden make prop22 null is the question.
> 
> And by the way, prop22 was inevitable, they used the riders to vote, had it been driver votes only, it would have never happened, riders don't care about you, they care about how much they'll pay.


So, another fool wanting to be a part time employee of the devious gig app companies?



W00dbutcher said:


> Raise base fairs , limit the miles to pickup riders, limit the drivers per market, and most importantly do away with the biased rating system against the drivers. U will definitely see a better service from drivers


Reduce drivers per market?

Do you cherry pick?

Do you think that you would make the cut if they limited the drivers per market?


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *I knew Uber would screw the drivers once the Proposition 22 passed. Had they not have offered these features, there is NO way Proposition 22 would have passed. In that case, the drivers would have been better off being employees.
> 
> Uber is so shady, I was not surprised to see this dick move on their part. So, let this lesson be given to all the drivers that voted yes on Prop 22. You CANNOT ever trust a technology company. They don't give a damn about the drivers and the pax are the only thing that matters. :errwhat: :errwhat: :errwhat:
> 
> ...


It wasn't for voting Yes on Prop 22. It was for the cherry pickers denying 80% of requests.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> S
> So, another fool wanting to be a part time employee of the devious gig app companies?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do cherry pick .... I'm not doing 18 min pickups for base... I'm taking about 12 drivers on the same corner waiting for 1 pax


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

S


W00dbutcher said:


> Yes I do cherry pick .... I'm not doing 18 min pickups for base... I'm taking about 12 drivers on the same corner waiting for 1 pax


Seems they are all waiting on the wrong corner.

Experiment, learn your market and adapt.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber's algorithm only benefits one thing Uber. I don't know how many times I've sit and let 18 minutes rides go by only to pick up one a mile away that's been sitting for 25 minutes waiting for cars. The system is broken because the Uber wants it that way.


You can move more people in less time if you find rides that are closer to your drop off each time. This 18 minute crap does nothing but service Uber.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> S
> So, another fool wanting to be a part time employee of the devious gig app companies?


Lol, do you seriously think it would be bad to be employees? if it were, they wouldn't be fighting tooth and nail against it.

The damage alone and depreciation done to my car will be a huge raise since they are using my vehicle, they can pay all the min wage they want but the payout is on the car PLUS benefits.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> are you reading entire posts, or
> As noted, one does not need to be an Uber driver to be here.


&#128587;‍♂


SHalester said:


> quite a few have NEVER driven RS and are here because they heard it's a cool place to chat. <sigh>


&#128587;‍♂


----------



## MrDude (Mar 27, 2019)

I’m guessing at least half of the ride volume on the platform is passenger pays $8, Uber takes $5, driver gets $3 garbage. Ghetto shuttle charity trips are their bread and butter.

I just straight up ask passengers the destination/trip distance. It’s a little extra effort, but it’s worth it to avoid worthless rides.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> had it been driver votes only, it would have never happened


nope. Drivers agreed 3 to 1 for Prop 22; right up to voting day and months preceeding. Some polls 4 to 1.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

The news just hit and my whole county of 500,000 people only have 1 driver available now uber will have no drivers.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> Lol, do you seriously think it would be bad to be employees? if it were, they wouldn't be fighting tooth and nail against it.
> 
> The damage alone and depreciation done to my car will be a huge raise since they are using my vehicle, they can pay all the min wage they want but the payout is on the car PLUS benefits.


Bad for the app companies and bad for me.

Seems unprofitable contractors always clamoring for employee status while profitable contractors just wanna be left alone.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Bad for the app companies and bad for me.
> 
> Seems unprofitable contractors always clamoring for employee status while profitable contractors just wanna be left alone.


Being a IC is great as long as you have the ability to make an informed decision so you can make a viable wage.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> Drivers should make it crystal clear that any attempts by Uber to offer "substitutes" for the California changes will be rebuffed.
> 
> Assuming Uber doesn't cancel their plans to attack the California changes, they will in all likelihood offer "substitutes" to placate the drivers.
> 
> ...


I don't think drivers have any say in the matter.


----------

